# Pensieri sotto la neve



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

Io cedo.
Se mi lavora ai fianchi. Io. Cedo.
La frittata si è ribaltata. Ora è lui che seduce me.
:festa:

e ci riesce benissimo.
E' un pò goffo devo ammettere, ma in questo anno ha fatto un cambiamento che davvero.
Sono un pò inquietata. Non perchè comincio a pensare in rosa, ormai cazzo, è passato un sacco dall'inizio, ma perchè se guardo indietro sono cambiata io.
Un pò.
Evoluzione della specie?
Può essere.
Non cambio la mia idea sulla fedeltà slegata dall'amore e tutto il repertorio, no. Continuo a pensare che non sia un parametro da me ricercato, però.
Per la prima volta penso anche alle conseguenze. In toto intendo.
All'impatto  che quattro ore al mese possono avere per gli altri.
Intendiamoci. Continuo a non capirlo il dramma che uno sente alla scoperta di un tradimento.
O almeno. Lo capisco fino ad un certo punto. L'ho provato anche io, ma poi.
Vaffanculo. Ma che è?
Cioè. Ci sono io. E io devo stare bene.
Ma non attraverso te. E che cazzo sei,_ che la forza sia con te_?
Mollami. Scrostati. Fottiti.
L'amore non può e non deve azzerarmi. Non può distruggermi e mettere in dubbio tutto ciò che sono  e sono stata fino a quel momento.
Ma che cazzo è, la sfiga il ritorno?
No no.
Però, nonostante io abbia dei limiti sicuramente egocentrici, non posso non vedere e non considerare tutti i drammi che leggo di là.
Cioè. 
Leggo nick come Devastata e mi vengono i vermi.
Sbriciolata che grazie al cielo ora nella mia testa è Sbri e quindi la associo alla torta sbriciolona, e non a qualcuno sbriciolato da un tradimento.
Ferita. Vogliamo parlare di ferita?
Basta scegliere.
E' come un film horror a volte. Che ti fa sobbalzare sulla sedia e dire .
ma davvero? DAVVERO SUCCEDE TUTTO QUESTO?
Non. Ci posso. Credere.

E allora mi fermo.
Guardo man con occhi diversi. Penso che almeno uno dei due dovrebbe usare il cervello e mettere fine a tutto questo. Una volta per tutte.
Perchè l'ha detto lui stesso. Sua moglie non lo perdonerebbe mai. ne è certo. Nessun dubbio. E lui, a parti inverse, non perdonerebbe lei.
Perderebbe la famiglia. Sul lavoro sarebbero problemi. Una fedina pipinale immacolata e improvvisamente.
_Ma non hai saputo? manager e Tebe. Si, Tebe. la ricciola rachitica con le microtette. E si. proprio Man. Chi l'avrebbe mai detto?_

Già. Chi?
Nessuno, nemmeno io. Ma tant'è.
Ok, riprendo il discorso.
Dicevo. 
Tradinet mi scortica un pò la coscienza. E per trombate extra mai successo, sia ben chiaro.
Forse è stata anche la lunga fedeltà che ha cambiato qualcosa.
Non ci stavo male in modalità fedele. Sempre civetta ovvio, ma niente extra.
Non mi mancava l'adrenalina del tradimento. Non mi mancava proprio il tradimento.
Poi magari c'è anche l'età che avanza. La menopausa, gli ormoni scendono, non si ha più tanta voglia di rompersi i coglioni in giro. Poi con i cateteri è sempre un problema.
Boh.
Forse semplicemente è una somma di tutto questo che in alcuni momenti mi fa capire un pò di più il "dramma" che può provocare un tradimento.

Però nello stesso tempo mi dico che comunque il mio rischio è "solo" Mattia. Io e lui. Niente figli. Niente parentado a cui dare spiegazioni.
Io e lui.
A smazzarcela da soli. 

Man invece. Figli. Parenti. Vita irreprensibile.
Sarebbe un merdone di proporzioni galattiche.
Eppure.
Rischia. E rischia molto di più.

Quindi. Se non ci arriva a lui a dire basta, considerato che capisce il dramma del tradimento e si comporterebbe come da copione, come si può pretendere che ci arrivi io?


vado a dormire che è meglio.


----------



## Cattivik (14 Dicembre 2012)

Certo che leggere ste cose di prima mattina... quando ha nevicato... 

 La verità è che mi vuoi cacciar via di nuovo! :mrgreen:

Lui ha deciso di continuare a rischiare.... l'ha fatto come libera scelta?

Non penso tu abbia il porto d'armi e gli hai puntato una magnum alla tempia...

Al limite gli punti una micro tetta... che insomma con i chiodini annessi comunque ha il suo impatto... però non alla tempia altrimenti perde ogni effetto....

Vero anche che leggendo di vite andate a rotoli per i tradimenti ti chiedi cosa sarebbe della tua e della sua... 

Poi i commenti della gente.... lo sputtanamento sociale! Ma vedi se il tuo man dovesse fottere in modo figurato un cliente/fornitore/concorrente mandandolo a vacca, si troverebbero mille e una ragione per giustificare il suo operato, avrebbe magari il plauso di tutti e pure una promozione a manager mannaro platinum... invece se fotte non in modo figurato per stare meglio... e no quello non si fa...

E tu ti devi preoccupare di cosa pensa la gente che ragiona cosi?

Si fottano pure luro!

Cattivik

P.S. Mi sorge una domanda.... chi fotte con me?

P.S. Nota bene "chi fotte con me" e non "chi mi fotte"

P.S. Compito a casa: Coniugare il verbo fottere in tutti i tempi verbali.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Dicembre 2012)

ciao Tebe..mi''deludi''..dopo 3 giorni  di pausa unilaterale,perche'decisi da te..non hai resistito a correre nel suo ufficio..e ora stai rimangiandoti tutte le promesse,che qua'ci hai raccontato..:mrgreen:...non mi dire che e'solo sesso.non ci credo..anche perche'dopo un'anno di frequentazione(l'hai scritto tu..)non puo'essere.
Non ti devi vergognare..non c'e'niente di male...siete cotti l'uno dell'altro...e fossi in te,parlo seriamente..valuterei di  mollare Mattia...e andare a vivere con Man.
In effetti essere privi di emozioni e'difficile..io pero'ci riesco bene..sai pomeriggio dovrei andare nell'isola che non c'e'..oppure che si materializza ogni tanto...ma cio'non mi impedira',tornando a casa...di passare un bel fine settimana...con chi amo davvero.
Poi tra un mese magari ricapita...ma non e'il mio pensiero fisso...
Rifletti bene mia cara.

Ps:impossibile non pensare che vi scambierete i regali di Natale...dimmi che sono curioso...


----------



## erab (14 Dicembre 2012)

Finalmente sono tornati i commenti!!! :mrgreen:

vediamo se mi riesce ancora, è un po che non lo faccio e sono tutto incriccato....


allora



3




2




1








:blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu::blu:

TA-DAAAAAAA!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

erab;bt6779 ha detto:
			
		

> Finalmente sono tornati i commenti!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> vediamo se mi riesce ancora, è un po che non lo faccio e sono tutto incriccato....
> 
> ...


Quanto mi mancavi!!!


----------



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57;bt6777 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao Tebe..mi''deludi''..dopo 3 giorni  di pausa unilaterale,perche'decisi da te..non hai resistito a correre nel suo ufficio..e ora stai rimangiandoti tutte le promesse,che qua'ci hai raccontato..:mrgreen:...non mi dire che e'solo sesso.non ci credo..anche perche'dopo un'anno di frequentazione(l'hai scritto tu..)non puo'essere.
> Non ti devi vergognare..non c'e'niente di male...siete cotti l'uno dell'altro...e fossi in te,parlo seriamente..valuterei di  mollare Mattia...e andare a vivere con Man.
> In effetti essere privi di emozioni e'difficile..io pero'ci riesco bene..sai pomeriggio dovrei andare nell'isola che non c'e'..oppure che si materializza ogni tanto...ma cio'non mi impedira',tornando a casa...di passare un bel fine settimana...con chi amo davvero.
> Poi tra un mese magari ricapita...ma non e'il mio pensiero fisso...
> ...


Niente regali di Natale, giuro sulla Guest star.
Ma magari mi regala quattro ore in super suite  con tanto di mega vasca e...


slurp!


----------



## Leda (14 Dicembre 2012)

Rompo il mio lungo silenzio per commentare questo tuo post con una serie di riflessioni sparse.
Anzitutto non capisco davvero la classifica/confronto tra le entità dei disastri causati da un tradimento scoperto misurate in termini di _perdite_. Voglio dire: tu, nel caso, rischieresti di perdere *solo* Mattia, Man invece rischierebbe di perdere moglie, famiglia, figli, reputazione. Embè? Non è mica un videogame. Quanti mostri hai ucciso? Solo uno + 100 punti. Uno, due, tre, quattro + 400 punti. Se Mattia è tutto quello che hai, quello è il tuo 100%, non ha senso fare confronti. 

Punto secondo: nessuno si gioca il suo 100% per un orgasmo in più o in meno. Finiamola con queste minchiate. A meno che non si abbia un serio problema di dipendenza da sesso, nel qual caso si è malati alla stregua di un tossicodipendente da cocaina o da lavoro, e se non è una trombata una tantum che ci si fa, è evidente che si è instaurata una relazione. Non necessariamente dev'essere un'alternativa a quella principale, ma nel caso specifico l'impressione che ho io è che la risposta erotica di Man nei tuoi confronti sia ben maggiore rispetto a quella di Mattia. Hai una coppia affettiva, e una coppia erotica. E non c'entra il fatto che con Mattia ti smazzi il quotidiano, mentre l'altro può permettersi di fare il brillantone vedendoti una volta al mese, perchè se così fosse non ci sarebbe questo scambio, continuo, vissuto attraverso più mezzi e modi, di provocazioni reciproche e di contatto mentale.

Inoltre: qui tutti sembrano volersi convincere di essere delle sorte di Highlander, immortali e inscalfibili dalle batoste, dal dolore, dalle delusioni, da tutto ciò che fa male. Sentimenti in primis. Che significano correre dei rischi, esporsi, star male, sperare, accettare la propria vulnerabilità.
I più si nascondono dietro una palizzata di razionalizzazioni, spesso sostenuta da un conformismo che ai miei occhi appare di un becero che mi fa quasi mancare il fiato - ma forse è solo un artefatto della mia sensibilità poco allineata - per cui il marito/la moglie i figli la stabilità la vecchiaia che incalza e chi mi si prende se mollo tutto e la rispettabilità sociale e le facocere (o i facoceri, ma chissà perchè gli uomini in questo ruolo sono una minoranza) e _blablabla _e basta che ho il vomito :bleah:

Tante belle balle di frat'Antonio per dare la precedenza ai contenitori in modo da non mostrare qual è il contenuto, ammesso e non concesso che il contenuto ci sia. Forse è meglio non saperlo. E che cosa fanno i sentimenti se non portarti fuori dal recinto protettivo di un sè bulimico? Ma che, scherzi? Meglio salvare un rapporto, piuttosto che un sentimento. Assai più rassicurante. 
Tutti hanno paura. Di lasciar se stessi in balia di se stessi, viene quasi da pensare. E allora è meglio non agire, non svelarsi, e proiettarsi nella testa tutti i film che si vogliono, tanto lì mica ci entra nessuno a guardare, e così siamo salvi.
Ma proprio per niente.

Concludo questa massa di farneticazioni aggiungendo che se l'Italia è un paese di vecchi che va in malora, è proprio anche per questa attitudine ipocrita che muove i passi del singolo, attento solo a curare il proprio rispettabile giardino. L'importante è buttare la spazzatura in quello del vicino. 
O comunque è tutta colpa del governo. Ladri, non sono altro che ladri.
E nessuno che guardi a come vivacchia rubacchiando ogni giorno un po'.

Povera Bellezza dimenticata.
Addio, Coraggio.


----------



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

Cattivik;bt6776 ha detto:
			
		

> Certo che leggere ste cose di prima mattina... quando ha nevicato...
> 
> La verità è che mi vuoi cacciar via di nuovo! :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Infatti la maggior parte del tempo me ne fotto, ma ogni tanto la mia parte umana esce e...
Comunque di quello che la gente penserebbe di me, davvero non mi frega nulla. Figurati. Con quello che dico e faccio, se avessi dovuto preoccuparmi non sarei così.
Però per lui è diverso. Il giudizio degli altri non è importante per lui, è importante l'aurea di divinità infallibile che lo contraddistingue.

Vabbè.
Oggi sono in modalità chi se ne fotte global!
Nevica ed è bellissimo!!!

Chi fotte con te? Nessuna "amante?"


----------



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

Leda;bt6785 ha detto:
			
		

> Rompo il mio lungo silenzio per commentare questo tuo post con una serie di riflessioni sparse.
> Anzitutto non capisco davvero la classifica/confronto tra le entità dei disastri causati da un tradimento scoperto misurate in termini di _perdite_. Voglio dire: tu, nel caso, rischieresti di perdere *solo* Mattia, Man invece rischierebbe di perdere moglie, famiglia, figli, reputazione. Embè? Non è mica un videogame. Quanti mostri hai ucciso? Solo uno + 100 punti. Uno, due, tre, quattro + 400 punti. Se Mattia è tutto quello che hai, quello è il tuo 100%, non ha senso fare confronti.
> 
> Punto secondo: nessuno si gioca il suo 100% per un orgasmo in più o in meno. Finiamola con queste minchiate. A meno che non si abbia un serio problema di dipendenza da sesso, nel qual caso si è malati alla stregua di un tossicodipendente da cocaina o da lavoro, e se non è una trombata una tantum che ci si fa, è evidente che si è instaurata una relazione. Non necessariamente dev'essere un'alternativa a quella principale, ma nel caso specifico l'impressione che ho io è che la risposta erotica di Man nei tuoi confronti sia ben maggiore rispetto a quella di Mattia. Hai una coppia affettiva, e una coppia erotica. E non c'entra il fatto che con Mattia ti smazzi il quotidiano, mentre l'altro può permettersi di fare il brillantone vedendoti una volta al mese, perchè se così fosse non ci sarebbe questo scambio, continuo, vissuto attraverso più mezzi e modi, di provocazioni reciproche e di contatto mentale.
> ...



Non ho ancora letto.
Paura fifissima.

Lo sapevo che non dovevo riaprire i commenti. Lo sapevo.
Ora prendo un caffè. Carico la sigaretta elettronica e leggo.
Sempre più paura.:unhappy:


----------



## Leda (14 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6787 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ho ancora letto.
> Paura fifissima.
> 
> Lo sapevo che non dovevo riaprire i commenti. Lo sapevo.
> ...


Scema :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Dicembre 2012)

sì, il tuo rischio è "solo" Mattia. Non che ti lasci, quello è il rischio minore. Ma di vedere nel suo sguardo ... quello mio, quello di Circe, quello di Ferita. La sofferenza, vera, che si provoca è molto più grave di una bella facciata distrutta, eventualmente... e di quella sofferenza, che dici di non capire, non potresti dare parte di responsabilità a lui, come invece potresti per la rottura.
E se te la devo dire tutta... manager secondo me alle conseguenze ci pensa pochino in genere perchè è convinto di essere unico, indistruttibile e immortale. E adesso anche un figo della madonna. Beato lui... o forse no.


----------



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt6789 ha detto:
			
		

> sì, il tuo rischio è "solo" Mattia. Non che ti lasci, quello è il rischio minore. *Ma di vedere nel suo sguardo ... quello mio, quello di Circe, quello di Ferita. La sofferenza, vera, che si provoca è molto più grave di una bella facciata distrutta, eventualmente... e di quella sofferenza, che dici di non capire, non potresti dare parte di responsabilità a lui, come invece potresti per la rottura.*
> E se te la devo dire tutta... manager secondo me alle conseguenze ci pensa pochino in genere perchè è convinto di essere unico, indistruttibile e immortale. E adesso anche un figo della madonna. Beato lui... o forse no.


ci ho pensato un pò. Il neretto. Si. Vero. L'ho scritto che il mondo dell'altra parte mi sta facendo fare pensieri nuovi e valutare cose diverse, che prima manco sfiorata.
E si anche al fatto che ho la paura fottuta di vedere nel suo sguardo i vostri sguardi, perchè per lui sarebbe così. Ha un animo e una sensibilità femminile a volte, è uno che vive a mille tutte le emozioni, credo siano le sue radici iper mediterranee.
E quindi sarebbe il suo e il vostro. Caricato di mesi e mesi di lettura di forum. Toccare con mano qualcosa che si è sempre letto, non capito mai del tutto ma solo in minima parte, ma...toccato. 

Però. La mia comprensione si ferma qui e dico.
Ok. ma Sbri non ha tradito. Ferita non ha tradito. Devastata non ha tradito. Entra in gioco la mia idea talebana della fedeltà che mi dice 
Ennò. Mattia ha tradito. E male. ha tradito noi e una promessa che aveva fatto lui caricandola pure pesantemente alla Daniele per intenderci.


Quell'uomo Sbri non l'avrei tradito. Perchè pur non capendolo avevo sentito l'intensità del dolore che avrebbe potuto provare per una mia scopata extra. E avrebbe voluto dire fargli del male deliberatamente. Tradirlo nel peggiore dei modi.
Leggevo sempre che il dolore del tradimento è simile a quello di un lutto grave. 
E' così che ho capito quel dolore. Pensando a cosa avevo provato ad un lutto in particolare.

No. Non avrei potuto farlo. 

Ma l'uomo che mi ha tradita, non era lui. Era un altro.
E questo altro, se mi beccherà, non potrà fare leva su _quello_ sguardo.
Voi si. 
Lui no.





non so perchè ma mi è partito l'embolo contro mattia:unhappy:


----------



## Cattivik (14 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6786 ha detto:
			
		

> Infatti la maggior parte del tempo me ne fotto, ma ogni tanto la mia parte umana esce e...
> Comunque di quello che la gente penserebbe di me, davvero non mi frega nulla. Figurati. Con quello che dico e faccio, se avessi dovuto preoccuparmi non sarei così.
> Però per lui è diverso. Il giudizio degli altri non è importante per lui, *è importante l'aurea di divinità infallibile che lo contraddistingue.*
> 
> ...


Lo capisco... ma alla fine "l'aurea di divinità infallibile che lo contraddistingue" nasce dal giudizio della gente... ergo (giusto ergo? speiamo non ho fatto studi classici.... ok ok è vero non ho fatto studi in assoluto...) gli interessa del giudizio degli altri...



			
				Tebe;bt6786 ha detto:
			
		

> Chi fotte con te? Nessuna "amante?"


Che ti formalizzi se ne ho già una? Proprio vero non sei più quella di una volta....

Cattivik


----------



## lothar57 (14 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe;bt6784 ha detto:
			
		

> Niente regali di Natale, giuro sulla Guest star.
> Ma magari mi regala quattro ore in super suite con tanto di mega vasca e...
> 
> 
> slurp!


ù


Tebe non mi incanti sono piu'vecchio di te..e quasi coetaneo del Man..tu non vivi senza lui..e lui ti prilla come gli tira......sei stra innamorata...per serieta'verso Mattia,diglielo e chiudi.Ti farebbe molto onore.


----------



## erab (14 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe, continui a dire che se venissi beccata, al limite, Mattia ti mollerebbe.
Lasciatelo dire, non mi convinci, lo dici come se volessi sminuire la cosa...
non lo so, devo rifletterci su, c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge :thinking:


----------



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

erab;bt6794 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe, continui a dire che se venissi beccata, al limite, Mattia ti mollerebbe.
> Lasciatelo dire, non mi convinci, lo dici come se volessi sminuire la cosa...
> non lo so, devo rifletterci su, c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge :thinking:


no no, non voglio sminuire nulla. SCoppierebbe la terza guerra mondiale e ne farei a meno, ecco perchè sto così quatta e attenta.
Il mio Al limte" è sempre rapportato a Man e quello che dice.
Il mio tutto è Mattia. Ma siamo io e lui.
Il tutto di Man invece è un matrimonio. Una famiglia. Una moglie. Un lavoro.
Tutto come voleva lui e per quello ha rinunciato a qualcosa. Ha rinunciato all'amore con la A maiuscola, ha rinunciato alle canne. Ha rinunciato ad ubriacarsi con gli amici. Ha rinunciato al sesso. Ha rinunciato senzientemente a tutta una parte di se perchè giudicava più importante altro. 

Ecco perchè dico al limite riferito a me.
Se io avessi fatto delle rinunce così importanti caratteriali, rinunciando anche  a quello che sentivo come il grande amore della vita.
Ora. A cinquant'anni e passa. 
Perchè rischi tutto  se sei un intransigente e moralista del cazzo?

Ovviamente sono domande senza risposta, e fanno parte di quelle cose che non capisco.
E che nessuno capirà mai.

Quindi seguo il consiglio di Leda e mi diverto!!!
:festa:


----------



## Circe (14 Dicembre 2012)

Ma non ha rinunciato a te. Che avrebbe dovuto essere il vero sacrificio della sua vita.
Sento..... non so....come se hai svegliato il playboy che riposava in nome della famiglia......e ora ti direi...... stai attenta....... perchè potrebbe misurarsi con un'altra, magari senza catetere, con le tette grosse e con la bocca alla nina moric......per vedere quanto è seducente il vecchio man fuori dal flap......e qui tebina ci starebbe male. Perchè un conto è sapere che ti porti in motel un uomo che fa le stesse cose con la moglie ma viene ad intrigarsi con te (questa è la super mega pompa autostima di chi fa l'amante di una persona sposata, come a voler dire a se stessi "ma quanto sono figa/o a togliere un pezzetto di carne ad un altro/a?") e un'altro è beccarsi un altro tradimento proprio da quello che hai tirato fuori dall'oltretomba. 
.....ma come fate a volere uno che a letto la sera ci sta con la moglie?......non lo so, saro' ottusa, saro' una cornuta......ma perchè ti piacciono le briciole di man e non il tutto di Mattia?????


----------



## Tebe (14 Dicembre 2012)

Circe;bt6800 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma non ha rinunciato a te. Che avrebbe dovuto essere il vero sacrificio della sua vita.
> Sento..... non so....come se hai svegliato il playboy che riposava in nome della famiglia......e ora ti direi......* stai attenta....... perchè potrebbe misurarsi con un'altra, magari senza catetere, con le tette grosse e con la bocca alla nina moric......per vedere quanto è seducente il vecchio man fuori dal flap......e qui tebina ci starebbe male. *Perchè un conto è sapere che ti porti in motel un uomo che fa le stesse cose con la moglie ma viene ad intrigarsi con te (questa è la super mega pompa autostima di chi fa l'amante di una persona sposata, come a voler dire a se stessi "ma quanto sono figa/o a togliere un pezzetto di carne ad un altro/a?") e un'altro è beccarsi un altro tradimento proprio da quello che hai tirato fuori dall'oltretomba.
> .....ma come fate a volere uno che a letto la sera ci sta con la moglie?......non lo so, saro' ottusa, saro' una cornuta......ma perchè ti piacciono le briciole di man e non il tutto di Mattia?????


...sto attenta io?
ma più che altro lui che non lo becchi la moglie.
per me quello non è tradimento se lui si facesse la super tettona.
ma nemmeno me lo dovrebbe dire, non mi viene manco in mente di pensarlo.
Cavoli suoi e solo suoi.

Poi io non so che fa con la moglie, spero molto% per lui.
E un altra cosa...briciole? Autostima alle stelle per avere portato via un pezzo di carne?
Madonna Circe...che film....
Quella autostima forse la prova lothar, o traditori come lui, io non mi sento figa perchè trombo l'uomo di un altra.
Non è per niente un mio trip.
Io non sono in competizione con la moglie. Ma ci mancherebbe ancora.
ma perchè poi?


Paura

Il tutto di Mattia è tutto. Ma per me il tutto è il 90%.
Il 10% che per te sono briciole, per me è solo decidere di fare qualcosa per me e solo per me.
Non le vedo come briciole, semplicemente perchè non voglio _quel_ pane.

Mentalità traditoria


----------



## geko (14 Dicembre 2012)

Leda;bt6785 ha detto:
			
		

> Rompo il mio lungo silenzio per commentare questo tuo post con una serie di riflessioni sparse.
> Anzitutto non capisco davvero la classifica/confronto tra le entità dei disastri causati da un tradimento scoperto misurate in termini di _perdite_. Voglio dire: tu, nel caso, rischieresti di perdere *solo* Mattia, Man invece rischierebbe di perdere moglie, famiglia, figli, reputazione. Embè? Non è mica un videogame. Quanti mostri hai ucciso? Solo uno + 100 punti. Uno, due, tre, quattro + 400 punti. Se Mattia è tutto quello che hai, quello è il tuo 100%, non ha senso fare confronti.
> 
> Punto secondo: nessuno si gioca il suo 100% per un orgasmo in più o in meno. Finiamola con queste minchiate. A meno che non si abbia un serio problema di dipendenza da sesso, nel qual caso si è malati alla stregua di un tossicodipendente da cocaina o da lavoro, e se non è una trombata una tantum che ci si fa, è evidente che si è instaurata una relazione. Non necessariamente dev'essere un'alternativa a quella principale, ma nel caso specifico l'impressione che ho io è che la risposta erotica di Man nei tuoi confronti sia ben maggiore rispetto a quella di Mattia. Hai una coppia affettiva, e una coppia erotica. E non c'entra il fatto che con Mattia ti smazzi il quotidiano, mentre l'altro può permettersi di fare il brillantone vedendoti una volta al mese, perchè se così fosse non ci sarebbe questo scambio, continuo, vissuto attraverso più mezzi e modi, di provocazioni reciproche e di contatto mentale.
> ...


....

... Boia!
(Lo so che ti piace )



ps: io _ho stato_ anche facocero.


----------



## Circe (14 Dicembre 2012)

hai ragione tebe, mentalità traditoria davvero. Per me siete "casi" da studiare. Non perchè siete anormali, per me solo per me siete un mondo assurdo, in cui mi perdo senza capirci una beata m.....come dice Albanese. 
Io tento di provocarti, ma niente da fare.
seguiro' l'evoluzione delle tue briciole visto che non ti piace il pane.


----------



## Leda (14 Dicembre 2012)

geko;bt6803 ha detto:
			
		

> ....
> 
> ... Boia!
> (Lo so che ti piace )
> ...


Mi piace sì! 

Sul P.S.: giassai, amico mio


----------

